# [erledigt] emerge gexiv2 scheitert

## uhai

Hallo 

nach längerer Zeit, in der alles gut lief (außer pendeln mit der Bahn  :Smile:  ) habe ich jetzt wieder ein Problem, dass ich nicht verstehe:

```
In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-stream-io.cpp:13:0:

gexiv2/gexiv2-stream-io.h:28:5: warning: "EXIV2_TEST_VERSION" is not defined, evaluates to 0 [-Wundef]

 #if EXIV2_TEST_VERSION(0,26,0)

     ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

gexiv2/gexiv2-stream-io.h:28:23: error: missing binary operator before token "("

 #if EXIV2_TEST_VERSION(0,26,0)

                       ^

In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-exif.cpp:12:0:

gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-private.h:17:10: fatal error: exiv2/xmp.hpp: No such file or directory

 #include <exiv2/xmp.hpp>

          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1091: gexiv2/libgexiv2_la-gexiv2-metadata-exif.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-iptc.cpp:12:0:

gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-private.h:17:10: fatal error: exiv2/xmp.hpp: No such file or directory

 #include <exiv2/xmp.hpp>

          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1105: gexiv2/libgexiv2_la-gexiv2-metadata-iptc.lo] Error 1

In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-xmp.cpp:12:0:

gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-private.h:17:10: fatal error: exiv2/xmp.hpp: No such file or directory

 #include <exiv2/xmp.hpp>

          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1112: gexiv2/libgexiv2_la-gexiv2-metadata-xmp.lo] Error 1

In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata.cpp:12:0:

gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-private.h:17:10: fatal error: exiv2/xmp.hpp: No such file or directory

 #include <exiv2/xmp.hpp>

          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-gps.cpp:12:0:

gexiv2/gexiv2-metadata-private.h:17:10: fatal error: exiv2/xmp.hpp: No such file or directory

 #include <exiv2/xmp.hpp>

          ^~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

compilation terminated.

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1084: gexiv2/libgexiv2_la-gexiv2-metadata.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1098: gexiv2/libgexiv2_la-gexiv2-metadata-gps.lo] Error 1

gexiv2/gexiv2-stream-io.h:48:20: error: conflicting return type specified for ‘virtual StreamIo::size_type StreamIo::size() const’

  virtual size_type size () const;

                    ^~~~

In file included from gexiv2/gexiv2-stream-io.h:19:0,

                 from gexiv2/gexiv2-stream-io.cpp:13:

/usr/include/exiv2/basicio.hpp:217:24: error:   overriding ‘virtual size_t Exiv2::BasicIo::size() const’

         virtual size_t size() const = 0;

                        ^~~~

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1119: gexiv2/libgexiv2_la-gexiv2-stream-io.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/media-libs/gexiv2-0.10.8/work/gexiv2-0.10.8'

make[1]: *** [Makefile:1330: all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/media-libs/gexiv2-0.10.8/work/gexiv2-0.10.8'

make: *** [Makefile:866: all] Error 2

 * ERROR: media-libs/gexiv2-0.10.8::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

```

gmic und darktable brechen auch ab, aber ich denke, das liegt an gexiv2. Was bedeuten die markierten Stellen im output? 

uhaiLast edited by uhai on Sun Jan 20, 2019 7:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi uhai,

ich dachte zuerst an glibc oder gcc.. aber kann es sein das du da auch noch ein Overlay oder Patch hattest? Da war doch mal was..

Bei mir hab ich exiv2-0.26_p20180811-r3 und gexiv2-0.10.8 installiert.

Sonst versuche es noch mal mit

emerge -av1 media-gfx/exiv2 media-libs/gexiv2

Es kann vllt sein das du media-gfx/exiv2 ohne das Useflag xmp gebaut hast, aber gexiv2 das vielleicht braucht.

Ansonsten werde ich aus der Fehlermeldung nicht schlau. Hätte zuerst sogar auf etwas mit dem Compiler oder glib/glibc getippt.

Grüße

Chris

----------

## uhai

Hallo ChrisJumper,

den alten Thread habe ich auch wieder ausgegraben. Overlay ist nicht, und gemeinsam mit exiv2 habe ich es auch versucht, kommt der gleiche Fehler...

Das xmp USE-Flag habe ich bei exiv2 auch...

So sieht das hier aus:

```
eix exiv2

* kde-apps/libkexiv2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (5) 18.08.3 ~18.12.1

       {debug +xmp}

     Startseite:             https://www.kde.org/

     Beschreibung:           Wrapper around exiv2 library

[I] media-gfx/exiv2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.26_p20180811-r3(0/26) (~)0.27.0-r2(0/27) {doc examples nls (+)png webready (+)xmp ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 0.27.0-r2(0/27)(16:12:25 19.01.2019)(nls png xmp -doc -examples -webready ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Startseite:             http://www.exiv2.org/

     Beschreibung:           EXIF, IPTC and XMP metadata C++ library and command line utility

[I] media-libs/gexiv2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.10.8 ~0.10.10-r1 **9999 {gtk-doc (+)introspection python static-libs test vala PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5 python3_6"}

     Installierte Versionen: 0.10.8(19:41:00 29.06.2018)(introspection -python -static-libs -test -vala PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 -python3_4")

     Startseite:             https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/gexiv2

     Beschreibung:           GObject-based wrapper around the Exiv2 library

```

```
eix -I glib glibc

[I] sys-libs/glibc

     Verfügbare Versionen:   (2.2) [M]**2.19-r2^s [M]2.21-r2^s [M]2.22-r4^s [M]2.23-r4^s [M]~2.24-r4^s [M]2.25-r11^s [M]2.26-r7^s 2.27-r6^s ~2.28-r5^s **9999^s

       {audit caps cet compile-locales debug doc gd hardened headers-only +multiarch multilib nscd profile +rpc selinux suid systemtap test vanilla}

     Installierte Versionen: 2.27-r6(2.2)^s(20:18:47 22.10.2018)(multiarch multilib -audit -caps -compile-locales -doc -gd -hardened -headers-only -nscd -profile -selinux -suid -systemtap -vanilla)                                                                                                                                                                                       

     Startseite:             https://www.gnu.org/software/libc/

     Beschreibung:           GNU libc C library

```

gcc:

```
eix -I gcc       

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Verfügbare Versionen:   

     (3.3.6) [M]~3.3.6-r1^s [M]~3.3.6-r2^s

     (3.4.6) [M]3.4.6-r2^s

     (4.0.4) [M]**4.0.4^s [M]**4.0.4-r1^s

     (4.1.2) [M]4.1.2^s [M]~4.1.2-r1^s

     (4.2.4) [M]~4.2.4-r1^s [M]~4.2.4-r2^s

     (4.3.6) [M]4.3.6-r1^s [M]~4.3.6-r2^s

     (4.4.7) [M]4.4.7^s [M]~4.4.7-r1^s

     (4.5.4) [M]4.5.4^s [M]~4.5.4-r1^s

     (4.6.4) [M]4.6.4^s [M]~4.6.4-r1^s

     (4.7.4) [M]4.7.4-r1^s [M]~4.7.4-r2^s

     (4.8.5) [M]4.8.5-r1^s [M]~4.8.5-r2^s

     (4.9.4) [M]4.9.4^s

     (5.4.0) [M]5.4.0-r4^s [M]~5.4.0-r6^s

     (5.5.0) [M]~5.5.0^s

     (6.4.0) 6.4.0-r1^s ~6.4.0-r5^s

     (6.5.0) ~6.5.0^s

     (7.3.0) 7.3.0-r3^s ~7.3.0-r6^s

     (7.4.0) ~7.4.0^s

     (8.2.0) ~8.2.0-r5^s ~8.2.0-r6^s

       {altivec awt boundschecking cilk +cxx d debug doc fixed-point +fortran gcj go graphite hardened jit libssp mpx mudflap multilib +nls nopie nossp +nptl objc objc++ objc-gc +openmp +pch pgo +pie regression-test +sanitize +ssp systemtap vanilla +vtv}                                                                                                                              

     Installierte Versionen: 7.3.0-r3(7.3.0)^s(20:35:57 25.06.2018)(cxx fortran multilib nls nptl openmp pch pie sanitize ssp vtv -altivec -cilk -debug -doc -fixed-point -go -graphite -hardened -jit -libssp -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -regression-test -vanilla)                                                                                                                  

     Startseite:             https://gcc.gnu.org/

     Beschreibung:           The GNU Compiler Collection

[I] sys-devel/gcc-config

     Verfügbare Versionen:   1.8-r1 ~1.9.0-r1 ~1.9.1 2.0 **9999

     Installierte Versionen: 2.0(15:52:10 14.12.2018)

     Startseite:             https://gitweb.gentoo.org/proj/gcc-config.git/

     Beschreibung:           Utility to manage compilers

```

Bringt Dich da was auf eine Idee?

uhai

[code]

----------

## asturm

Das Problem hier ist der Mix aus arch und ~arch.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

https://bugs.gentoo.org/673722

----------

## uhai

Danke asturm,

das hat wenigstens ein Stück geholfen - einen Teil konnte ich jetzt updaten. 2017 habe ich exiv2 in package.accept_keywords für ein world update gebraucht (keine Einträge ohne Kommentare - sehr hilfreich beim suchen!) und konnte mich nicht mehr daran erinnern. Ohne ~amd64 ging es jetzt ein Stück weiter bis:

```
CMakeFiles/photoqt.dir/cplusplus/scripts/getmetadata.cpp.o: In function `GetMetaData::getExiv2(QString)':

getmetadata.cpp:(.text+0x5fd6): undefined reference to `Exiv2::errMsg(int)'

getmetadata.cpp:(.text+0x66f2): undefined reference to `Exiv2::errMsg(int)'

CMakeFiles/photoqt.dir/cplusplus/scripts/managepeopletags.cpp.o: In function `ManagePeopleTags::getFaceTags(QString)':

managepeopletags.cpp:(.text+0x234a): undefined reference to `Exiv2::errMsg(int)'

CMakeFiles/photoqt.dir/cplusplus/scripts/managepeopletags.cpp.o: In function `ManagePeopleTags::setFaceTags(QString, QList<QVariant>)':

managepeopletags.cpp:(.text+0x39b2): undefined reference to `Exiv2::errMsg(int)'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/photoqt.dir/build.make:6851: photoqt] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/media-gfx/photoqt-1.7.1/work/photoqt-1.7.1_build'

make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/Makefile2:100: CMakeFiles/photoqt.dir/all] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/tmp/portage/media-gfx/photoqt-1.7.1/work/photoqt-1.7.1_build'

make: *** [Makefile:130: all] Error 2

```

Das scheint wieder von exiv2 auszugehen, oder?

@fedeliallalinea:

Danke für den Hinweis auf den Bug, allerdings verstehe ich das wohl nicht... gexiv2-0.10.9 wird mir auch nicht im tree angeboten. Inwieweit ist das für mein Problem relevant?

uhai

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *uhai wrote:*   

> @fedeliallalinea:
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis auf den Bug, allerdings verstehe ich das wohl nicht... gexiv2-0.10.9 wird mir auch nicht im tree angeboten. Inwieweit ist das für mein Problem relevant?

 

Der Fehler ist behoben für >=media-libs/gexiv2-0.10.9 und in tree gibt es die version 0.10.10

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *uhai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CMakeFiles/photoqt.dir/cplusplus/scripts/getmetadata.cpp.o: In function `GetMetaData::getExiv2(QString)':
> 
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/675714

----------

## asturm

Wurde das jetzt gegen exiv2-0.26 oder 0.27 installiert?

----------

## uhai

```
 eix -I exiv2

[I] media-gfx/exiv2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.26_p20180811-r3(0/26) (~)0.27.0-r2(0/27) {doc examples nls (+)png webready (+)xmp ABI_MIPS="n32 n64 o32" ABI_PPC="32 64" ABI_S390="32 64" ABI_X86="32 64 x32"}

     Installierte Versionen: 0.27.0-r2(0/27)(14:40:00 20.01.2019)(nls png xmp -doc -examples -webready ABI_MIPS="-n32 -n64 -o32" ABI_PPC="-32 -64" ABI_S390="-32 -64" ABI_X86="64 -32 -x32")

     Startseite:             http://www.exiv2.org/

     Beschreibung:           EXIF, IPTC and XMP metadata C++ library and command line utility

[I] media-libs/gexiv2

     Verfügbare Versionen:   0.10.8 ~0.10.10-r1 **9999 {gtk-doc (+)introspection python static-libs test vala PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4 python3_5 python3_6"}

     Installierte Versionen: 0.10.8(19:41:00 29.06.2018)(introspection -python -static-libs -test -vala PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6 -python3_4")

     Startseite:             https://wiki.gnome.org/Projects/gexiv2

     Beschreibung:           GObject-based wrapper around the Exiv2 library

```

So sieht das jetzt aus.... 

uhai

----------

## asturm

exiv2 ist hier aber immer noch ~arch.

----------

## uhai

Musste ich als dependencie von krename setzen.... hier:

aus package.accept_keywords/exiv2:

```
# 2019-01-20 beim world update gefordert

15 #

16 # required by kde-misc/krename-5.0.0::gentoo

17 # required by @selected

18 # required by @world (argument)

19 =media-gfx/exiv2-0.27.0-r2 ~amd64  
```

Dann wäre ein downgrade von krename evtl. eine Lösung?

uhai

----------

## fedeliallalinea

krename erfordert nicht media-gfx/exiv2-0.27.0

```
...

        exif? ( media-gfx/exiv2:= )

...
```

----------

## uhai

portage sieht das anders:

```
16 # required by kde-misc/krename-5.0.0::gentoo

17 # required by @selected

18 # required by @world (argument)

19 =media-gfx/exiv2-0.27.0-r2 ~amd64  
```

Ich habe die Ausgabe von portage (wie sonst auch) in die Konfiguration gepackt.... bisher hat das auch immer funktioniert. Kannst Du mit das bitte erklären? ich bin immer noch nur Anwender....

emerge --info:

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.3.51 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-7.3.0, glibc-2.27-r6, 4.14.78-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.78-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    32902640 total,  19706096 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 20 Jan 2019 15:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: ef11ee8b619f1317a8063d404cba5ee4edbd16d1

Timestamp of repository poly-c: Fri, 18 Jan 2019 19:25:41 +0000

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.30 p5) 2.30.0

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.26.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::poly-c

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.30-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            7.3.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.27-r6::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

mein-repo

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

poly-c

    location: /var/lib/layman/poly-c

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoofan.org/poly-c

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

qt

    location: /var/lib/layman/qt

    sync-type: laymansync

    sync-uri: https://anongit.gentoo.org/git/proj/qt.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.2/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="de_DE de"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr clamav cli crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dga dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif glamor gphoto2 gpm gtk heif iconv ipv6 jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwallet lcms ldap lensfun libnotify libtirpc lisp mad mmx mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma png policykit ppds qml qt5 raw readline scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg systemd tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vcd vdpau vim-syntax vorbis webp widgets wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xine xml xv xvid xvms zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="bindist mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php-7" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5 postgres10" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" SANE_BACKENDS="hp" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## asturm

Das ist eine Fehlinterpretation. krename-5.0.0-r1 wurde gegen exiv2-0.27:= installiert, Portage kann jetzt nicht zurück auf exiv2-0.26 downgraden ohne ein rebuild von krename gegen exiv2-0.26. D.h. alle ::installed Pakete für die Portage nach exiv2-0.27 verlangt müssen in dasselbe emerge Kommando mit dem exiv2 downgrade.

----------

## uhai

Ok, vielen Dank - da habe ich wieder etwas gelernt.

Jetzt ist alles gelaufen bis auf das hier:

```
>>> Preparing source in /tmp/portage/media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5/work/gmic-2.4.5 ...

 * Applying gmic-2.4.3-curl.patch ...                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * Applying gmic-2.0.0-gimp-2.9.x.patch ...

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -Naur gmic-2.0.0.orig/src/gmic_gimp_gtk.cpp gmic-2.0.0/src/gmic_gimp_gtk.cpp

|--- gmic-2.0.0.orig/src/gmic_gimp_gtk.cpp      2017-06-08 12:24:11.430033986 +0200

|+++ gmic-2.0.0/src/gmic_gimp_gtk.cpp   2017-06-08 13:58:01.253135549 +0200

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

15 out of 15 hunks ignored                                                                                                                                                             [ !! ]

 * ERROR: media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5::gentoo failed (prepare phase):

 *   patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/media-gfx/gmic/gmic-2.0.0-gimp-2.9.x.patch

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_prepare

 *             environment, line 2225:  Called cmake-utils_src_prepare

 *             environment, line 1035:  Called default_src_prepare

 *      phase-functions.sh, line  933:  Called __eapi6_src_prepare

 *             environment, line  347:  Called eapply_user

 *             environment, line 1257:  Called eapply '/etc/portage/patches/media-gfx/gmic/gmic-2.0.0-gimp-2.9.x.patch'

 *             environment, line 1227:  Called _eapply_patch '/etc/portage/patches/media-gfx/gmic/gmic-2.0.0-gimp-2.9.x.patch'

 *             environment, line 1165:  Called __helpers_die 'patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/media-gfx/gmic/gmic-2.0.0-gimp-2.9.x.patch'

 *   isolated-functions.sh, line  121:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "$@"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5/work/gmic-2.4.5'

 * S: '/tmp/portage/media-gfx/gmic-2.4.5/work/gmic-2.4.5'

```

Woran liegt das jetzt noch?

uhai

----------

## asturm

Dein eigener Patch für gmic:

```
*   patch -p1  failed with /etc/portage/patches/media-gfx/gmic/gmic-2.0.0-gimp-2.9.x.patch
```

----------

## uhai

noch ein leftover, der passt nicht mehr zur aktuellen Version von gmic. 

Jetzt läuft alles, ganz herzlichen Dank für die geduldige Unterstützung...

uhai

----------

